# Tenryu GM-25540-2 Gold Medal 10" 40T General Purpose Saw Blade (Full kerf)



## cmaxnavy

I am also using the Tenryu blade that I found in an off-the-road hardwood shop 3 years ago. I haven't sharpened it yet! It's hands down the best blade I have, even amongst the brand name blades. My only complaint is that the hardwood shop no longer carries them!


----------



## maljr1980

probably one of the best blades on the market. it will eat up a cmt or forrest blade any day of the week


----------



## rum

Also super happy with tenryu blades. I relatively recently got a 10" combo, a 10" crosscut and a 12" rip blade from Tenryu and have been really happy with both the cut quality and the noise level on all three.


----------



## jrmerritt

Can they be sharpened ? and did you get the thin kerf blade?


----------



## Gene01

My Skil worm drive, table saw and CSMS all sport Tenryu blades.
Bought the first one on the advice of the guy who sharpens mine. 
They are fantastic blades.


----------



## Allanwoodworks

Bill,

I got the full kerf only.


----------



## Rickfisher

I have the exact same blade on my TS and its by far the finest blade I own. Prior to its use I had a Forrest WWII installed.. I got the Tenryu when the Forrest was off being sharpened..

The Tenryu was supposed to be the back up blade but the opposite has happened. The forrest is in the drawer.

Tenryu also makes a 24 tooth heavy blade which is equally as impressive.


----------



## knotscott

Nice write up. I've had two of the former 0.111" mid-kerf Gold Medal blades and thought they great….holds its own against the WWII, TS2000, DeWalt DW7657, etc., but if I'm being honest, I don't think it was superior to other top shelf 40T blades. The Infinity Super General leaves noticeably cleaner cuts than any other 40T blade I've used to date….I can identify wood that's cut by the Super General by glancing at the polished edge it leaves. It's much harder to differentiate the cut quality from the others that I mentioned.

Am I the only one who thinks the Irwin Marathon blades are mediocre at best? Irwin cancelled their "Woodworker" series of blades that were excellent….made by Leitz in Germany. At comparable price points I think there are better performers…namely Freud Diablo, the former Freud Avanti series, DeWalt Precision Trim, CMT ITK Plus, Onsrud (owned and made by Leitz….Ebay has some great closeout deals on these).


----------



## mbs

I too have the gold series blade and I love it. I haven't hears of the Super General before. This blade will last me for a long time.


----------

